# 1940? Huffman badged Western Flyer



## militarymonark (Aug 26, 2012)

Just wanted to share this cool bike


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 29, 2012)

We need a thumbs up smiley on this forum!


----------



## Boris (Aug 29, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> Just wanted to share this cool bike




Thanks Patrick, that's very generous of you. I guess I'm after Adamtinkerer. When does my turn begin.


----------



## vincev (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Patrick! I guess when Dave is finished with it you can ship it to Indiana for a week or two.Please make sure he doesnt swap  one of those two things he calls seats, on the bike.


----------



## Boris (Aug 29, 2012)

How long do we have to wait until we get another turn?


----------



## vincev (Aug 29, 2012)

there are 36,116 members so it might take a few months.By the way Patrick,I am kind of partial to white wall tires could you please swap them when its my turn?


----------



## Boris (Aug 29, 2012)

If everyone keeps it for two weeks like you asked, that's 72,232 weeks. I ain't got that long to wait, pal. How about we each borrow it until we die and then pass it along to the next member?


----------



## vincev (Aug 29, 2012)

Patrick,we need an answer! Dont bail on us now!


----------



## Mole (Aug 29, 2012)

Adamtinkerer said:


> We need a thumbs up smiley on this forum!




How's this?


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 1, 2012)

Love that bike Patrick.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 1, 2012)

I can do u guys one better, ill send u a picture to hang on ur fridge.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks fuzzy


----------

